# Claustrophobia



## brooke24682000 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am a new member and have been reading several postings. I was diagnosed with IBS 2 years ago and have been suffering ever since. I did, however, find one thing that FINALLY made a lot of al this make sense. My biggest problem with this whole thing is that the Dr's always said, "We can't find anything" or "sorry, there's nothing we can do". Not having an answer was killing me. I had a few "accidents" and that resulted in me wearing adult diapers just for piece of mind. It wasn't until I was on my way to work one day when I REALIZED . . . CLAUSTROPHOBIA! Everyday since the day I had been diagnosed I had been panicing on my way to work. I would start to hyperventillate, the my whole body would overheat and I would sweat. Then it was like I couldn't move, I felt trapped and needed to get out. Then of course, my stomach would go nuts and I felt that if I didn't get out NOW, there was going to be a BIG problem. Having had a couple"accidents" as well made that fear SO MUCH WORSE. Most people think that claustrophobia is the fear of enclosed spaces when in fact it is better described as the fear of not having an easy escape route. This is a fear that those with IBS know all too well. Once I realized what it was, it was SO much easier to deal with. I knew how to attack it. I am not saying that everyone would have the same problem as me but it may help someone else out there. I just wanted to share my findings so that if someone else was experiencing the same problems you'd get an idea of what it may be.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i have this EXACT same problem.its been bad latley too.i havent had any accidents but have pulled over and used the "outdorrs" as a restroom on more then one occasion but that doesnt help when im stuck in a city or a place without a bathroom. worste thing now is i have been getting these panic attacks at home. i dont knwo what is going on but it is depressing me somthing fierce.


----------



## brooke24682000 (Jan 17, 2005)

Today was really bad. My area was hit with a pretty bad snow storm . . . still going. It took me 2 hours to get into work. I was trapped in my car for 2 HOURS







It was terrible. I found myself panicing and getting ready to turn around. I didn't only because these IBS/Anxiety problems have already lost me one job and I cannot afford to lose another. I appreciate your response "twisted" and it's nice to know that I am not alone. Although, it's never nice to hear that ANYONE else has to go through this stuff too.Keep trying and I will too . . .


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i broke my back 3 years agao and before that i had my panic attacks down to a controlable state.after i got home from the hospital it grew back to what it is now, which is really bad somtimes.i get the same way in my drives and have turned around.whats really bad for me is if iam going somwhere with somone who isnt aware of my problem.i then get an attack and have to make excusses up. i always insist i drive too so iam in control.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Dear all, there is medication to deal with the phobias, panic etc. I also developed claustrophobia from IBS. Hardly go to the movies and one sit on the very last chair next to the aisle. Same with planes (plys Immodium then). I hate to go out on the town... the thought of being somewhere without a escape as Brooke pointed out is terrifying so I prefer not to. YET there is medication for this. I am starting today as I have visited a psychiatrist 3 times. He said IBS can be DEFINETELY treated. There are meds that will make having D extremely unlikely, and some of these meds are psychiatric stuff. So please do try to see a psychiatrist that may ease this tension/anxiety and help you have a bit more joyful days.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i too hav been seeing a doc for some time now about this and i have yet to find a comfertable spot.i know its out there as i was there once, butthe same meds i took then dont work for me now..i dont know why.


----------



## Reena (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.stresscenter.com/ I have this program and dont know where I'd be without having used it. It really will get you on the other side of the panic and anxiety. I still have anxiety related to my ibs but now I know how to deal with the panic. Reena


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

$420.00....i dont think i want to venture into that.


----------



## Reena (Jan 20, 2005)

You can always just get the book 'From Panic to Power' by the same person who put out the program. Yep, I wish it were cheaper but its not. One question...how many visits to the psychiatrist that add up to $400.00? THats the way I looked at it. AFter a few visits to the doc it would pay for itself. Of course I know a program can't prescribe meds but it can teach you alot more than any psych can. And how many jobs lost to anxiety and panic? I try to keep the price in perspective to the cost of my panic. Anyways, thought someone might like to know about it. I used it so I know.Reena


----------



## brooke24682000 (Jan 17, 2005)

I definately see what you are saying Reena. I am kinda the same way. Here in Ont, Canada Naturopathic medicine is not covered by OHIP or most drug plans (at least none that I have) but the cost to my emotional structure without it FAR out weighs the cost to my wallet with it.Twisted, it is possible that your symptoms have changed or you have built up an immunity to the previous meds you were on. Is there anything else that would work that you can try? I feel for you because I KNOW how you feel. It sucks when you feel trapped like an animal. I am positive that things will get better soon . . .


----------



## 23096 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am working on a new TV show looking to help people overcome their fears. We specifically would love to have someone on the show that is suffering with Claustrophobia. I think Brooke and Twisted...you would be great. You seem very open and articulate. There is the opportunity for a potentially large cash reward involved in this show. Please let me know what you think. My e mail is jleecasting###gmail.com. Please send me an e mail and we can discuss.I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

brooke & jleecasting welcome to the site


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

My son and I are claustrophic. Not really bad, but we always sit on the end seats. He says it is so he can get out easier, but for me, I get to where I have a hard time breathing when I am inbetween people someplace. I always sit in the back too. Easier to leave if I need to (without attracting much attention). I never thought of claustrophia being associated with IBS, but I guess it makes sense.mom


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh My GOsh. I thought I was the only one who felt claustrophobic! At school when Im with my friends and they crowd me or when im sitting down i assembly or standing up on a crowded bus. Its terribel. My breathing changes and I feel light headed. Even in class i have to sit bey a window or a door. One time I was sitting in between two people and I felt really ill. I told my friends i feel that way but they dont really get the message and still crowed me and i get nervus. I dont want to push them away but thats what they feel Im doing but Im not.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I had to quit a job because it was in such a small space. I am claustrophobic and I was there for only a week, but during that week I had D and it got so bad that not even the Immodium was working. All it did was give me green D. I was in a week long panic attack. But the weird thing was as soon as I got home the D would stop. I'd go back to my job and it would start again. I had to quit. I had no choice. But b/c of that experience (which never happened before b/c I never had an office job before)I'm afraid to find another job. I'm telling myself just because it happened that _one_ time, it'll happen _every_ time.


----------

